# Cubing Experiment-Cubing and Music



## [email protected]! (Dec 18, 2009)

so i did a test, to see what kind of music helps with cubing.

i did an avg of 5 with each genre, plus one with no music to compare. check it out 

no music:
15.26
16.53
(13.15)
17.17
(17.71)

avg=16.32

Rock (Led Zeppelin-Whole lotta love)
(12.82)
15.78
(21.17)
14.68
16.04

avg=15.50


Metal (X Japan-X)
(15.85)
(12.48)
14.95
13.92
13.59

avg=14.15


Blues (Eric Clapton-Layla)
(18.76)
16.26
14.81
(14.51)
16.50

avg=15.85


so,
no music:16.32
rock:15.50
metal:14.15
blues:15.85

discuss the results


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 18, 2009)

interesting. especially that Metal helped you SO much. The other averages aren't that different, I think.

I'm gonna do the same with the genres I listen to: 
Rap (I will try both Conscious and Gangster Rap + a bit more modern stuff)
Jazz (piano solo + trio)
Trance (epic/uplifting, chillout, vocal, hardstyle, "extreme beastly hardcore brainwash", Dream House)
DnB
Metal (I will also try different styles: Tool, Machine Head and Deadlock)
and 1950's R'n'B.

- results to follow -


----------



## Carson (Dec 18, 2009)

An average of five really isn't going to tell you much, there just isn't enough data. I would recommend, at the very least, an average of 50.


----------



## [email protected]! (Dec 18, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> interesting. especially that Metal helped you SO much. The other averages aren't that different, I think.
> 
> I'm gonna do the same with the genres I listen to:
> Rap (I will try both Conscious and Gangster Rap + a bit more modern stuff)
> ...



cant wait to see them



Carson said:


> An average of five really isn't going to tell you much, there just isn't enough data. I would recommend, at the very least, an average of 50.



dont really have the stamina for 200 solves, but ill do afew avg of 5s over the next few days to try and get better results.


----------



## thiJUMBA (Dec 18, 2009)

Cubing Experiment... this experiment might not help others, the reason is because some people like different music, so metal music helps you but metal music disadvantages others...

and at competitions are you allowed to listen to music while doing your solve??


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 18, 2009)

One average of 5 basically has zero statistical significance. Just keep track of all your times/music for like two weeks, then analyze it.


----------



## peedu (Dec 18, 2009)

thiJUMBA said:


> Cubing Experiment... this experiment might not help others, the reason is because some people like different music, so metal music helps you but metal music disadvantages others...



If he gets best Avg of 5 every time by listening the same music over say next 5 attempts then I am able to believe that certain music (song, style) may help _him_ to solve faster.
Then we have some basis to believe that there might exist a certain music for every cuber which helps to solve faster.

Everyone needs just to find their own.

I might try that experiment myself. Hmm... what will be on my playlist?

I'm thinking of:
Mozart symphony #40 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KePjkCySBCs)
Bably likes to rock it by Tractors (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJKb1BoQ6Ts)
Sweet Georgia Brown (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ff1hSDnCw9c)
Mambo #5 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfvJOL1gpic)
Can't touch this (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c4L4CPfQY8)
Tush by ZZ Top (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tkjtAiQbEc)
Hit me baby one more time (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ohYJUu0ujc)
It's a long way to Tipperary (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyzHjug4Lic)

Should be wide enough selection? 

Peedu


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 18, 2009)

How did you do this?

When I tried to compare scramble lengths, I generated them, computed equivalent scrambles of consistent length, generated a random permutation, and did all the scrambles without knowing which belonged to which group.

I'm not sure even that was enough, so I find it hard to call something like you did statistically significant.


----------



## Carson (Dec 18, 2009)

thiJUMBA said:


> and at competitions are you allowed to listen to music while doing your solve??



no


----------



## [email protected]! (Dec 18, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> How did you do this?
> 
> When I tried to compare scramble lengths, I generated them, computed equivalent scrambles of consistent length, generated a random permutation, and did all the scrambles without knowing which belonged to which group.
> 
> I'm not sure even that was enough, so I find it hard to call something like you did statistically significant.



i used cubetimer.com scrambles and changed the song after every avg/5


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 18, 2009)

ok let's start.

Hip Hop (Conscious Rap: KRS One - Hip Hop Knowledge)
avg: 10.47
times: 9.02, 11.73, 10.81, 10.76, 11.61, 9.46, 10.75, 10.96, 10.15, 10.04, 10.30, 9.80

Jazz (piano solo: Keith Jarrett - Köln Concert Part 2c; also known as "memories of tomorrow")
avg: 10.45
10.38, 11.80, 10.14, 10.49, (9.29), 10.58, 10.35, 9.94, 10.82, (13.22), 9.91, 10.06

Trance (epic/uplifting: Rapha & Reminder - Beyond The Clouds (Daniel Kandi's 147 Club Mix) )
avg: 10.45
times: 10.86, 11.49, 9.27, 11.08, 10.52, 10.61, (14.62), 9.80, 11.29, (8.44), 10.40, 9.19

hm... that 14 was during the epic uplifting part when that sick synth trumpet plays... I was so damn distracted <3

D'n'B (Squarepusher - Hello Meow (live) )
avg: 10.84
times: (8.98), 12.02, 9.94, 11.89, 10.61, 10.28, 9.50, 10.87, (13.01), 12.03, 10.20, 11.05
why so many 12s? 2 counting 12s.... + 1 high 11... I was just not concentrated, not because of the music, though...
It could come from the fact that I don't like DnB THAT much and Hip Hop, Jazz, Trance are still my favourite genres 

Metal (Austrian Death Machine - I am a cybernetic organism, living tissuer over metal endoskeleton and Origin - Finite)
avg: 9.92
times: 9.79, 9.18, 10.86, 10.45, 9.06, (10.93), 10.88, (7.93), 10.05, 9.64, 9.75, 9.53
ok. I don't even like Metal that much... hm.... either it just pushes you or it was a good run (it was a good run, actually, lots of U Perms and stuff)
it was my 10th sub10 avg 

JRock (Bump of Chicken - Rafu Meikaa and Lostman):
avg: 10.78
times: 10.59, 10.74, 10.34, 10.36, (12.30), 10.40, 11.14, 10.83, (9.51), 10.67, 11.37, 11.37

50's R'n'B (The Cleftones - Heart and Soul and The Penguins - Earth Angel)
avg: 10.76
times: 10.39, 11.33, (8.56), 11.14, 10.01, 11.52, 10.71, 10.94, 9.43, 11.07, 11.09, (11.84)

"Hardcore Brainwash Trance" (Loop - Alucard)
avg: 10.23
times: 10.09, 10.03, 10.00, (11.07), 10.45, 10.05, (6.81), 10.82, 9.88, 10.54, 9.49, 10.93
6.81 was PLL skipped.

ok. nothing special. ups and downs as in every long session..


----------



## [email protected]! (Dec 18, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> ok let's start.
> 
> Hip Hop (Conscious Rap: KRS One - Hip Hop Knowledge)
> avg: 10.47
> ...



thanks! youre really fast btw!

ill try some other genres tomorrow, as well as metal again to compare.


----------



## Novriil (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll try too.

No music: 19.10, 22.72, 17.25, 17.49, 21.79 = 19.46
Rock(loud): 17.08, 16.28, 15.16, 17.33, 15.55 = 16.30
Rock(silent): 16.74, 21.73, 20.80, 20.51, 18.43 = 19.91
Jazz: 17.08, 13.96 (PLL skip), 19.15, 15.69, 23.69 = 17.31
Classical: 21.28, 18.83, 21.15, 21.26, 16.34 = 20.41
DnB: 19.27, 19.17, 23.62, 16.43, 16.95 (OLL skip) = 18.46

No music: 19.46 Okay.. that's bad...
Rock LOUD: 16.30 WOW! Whole 3 seconds faster than without.. Nice.. also it was my favorite song.
Rock SILENT: 19.91 Same song but it was so silent that I barely heard it.
Jazz: 17.31 Well.. I don't like the music much but times are nice.
Classical: 20.41 OMFGFGFGF! I hate classical music.
DnB: 18.46 The lucky 16sec time saved the average.. BUT PLEASE KILL ME NOW!!! After this song I don't want to do the music stuff any more. Damn.. finally I found a style that is worse than classical -.-

Conclusion: MY FAVORITE SONG OWNS!


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 18, 2009)

I can do the same for blindfolded solves. I listen to metal very often when I want to get a fast blindsolve, and often it does help. I think the fast pace of metal helps push you to keep a fast pace for the solve.

Will post results once I have them.

Chris


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 18, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> One average of 5 basically has zero statistical significance. Just keep track of all your times/music for like two weeks, then analyze it.



Yes.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 18, 2009)

i dont think it matters. WCA doesnt let you listen to stuff while solving.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, like Carson said, listening to music during a solve at competitions is a regulation infringement. 

HOWEVER,
I do find this interesting. I'll have to try this with the music I listen to.
Jazz, Classic Rock, and 70's. (Yes, seriously. LOL )


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 19, 2009)

If you're good, during the competition you can IMAGINE music in your head =D


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 19, 2009)

Once I did a pyraminx average of 5 with this music by Haiyan Zhuang and somehow managed sub-6, with LBL 
I still think about it now if it was the music.

btw I never got that good at pyraminx again, even with Oka


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 19, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> If you're good, during the competition you can IMAGINE music in your head =D



Or sing while solving, is that against the rules?


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 19, 2009)

\M/ LONG LIVE THE METAL \M/


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 19, 2009)

I'll try this with silly cartoon songs


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 19, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> If you're good, during the competition you can IMAGINE music in your head =D



I sometimes here music that isn't really playing, but it's not in my head.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 19, 2009)

Carson said:


> thiJUMBA said:
> 
> 
> > and at competitions are you allowed to listen to music while doing your solve??
> ...





you see this is where it makes no sense because bwhats the point of doing something if you can't do it in a competition, but I think that for training if its long that you should listen to music for example I m trying to improve my cross and f2l at the moment and I do around 100 slves when I train and I listen to musi and do find that my ties decrease when I listen to rap such as Eminem status Quo Dr. Dre and the likes so I cant really decide if its good or bad


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 19, 2009)

blakedacuber said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > thiJUMBA said:
> ...



What's the point of training your baseball swing using a weighted bat? Or what's the point of training on a treadmill if you're a runner, or in an "endless pool" if you're a swimmer? You can't do those things in competition either.

Sometimes training a new way can help you push yourself to new limits, and from there you can try to discover how to achieve the same times without the music.

Chris


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 19, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> What's the point of training your baseball swing using a weighted bat? Or what's the point of training on a treadmill if you're a runner, or in an "endless pool" if you're a swimmer? You can't do those things in competition either.
> 
> Sometimes training a new way can help you push yourself to new limits, and from there you can try to discover how to achieve the same times without the music.
> 
> Chris



I never thought about it like that. Wow.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 19, 2009)

I listen to every single type of genre of music. Never to I not listen to music when I cube. I dunno how it affects my times, but music is great.



Carson said:


> thiJUMBA said:
> 
> 
> > and at competitions are you allowed to listen to music while doing your solve??
> ...



I BEG TO DIFFER! EXHIBIT A:

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i182/Foxflier123/SF09_61.jpg

:O


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 19, 2009)

copy and paste this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l12Csc_lW0Q


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 19, 2009)

wait, nvm i didint know it would appear as a link


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Dec 19, 2009)

What matters is how distracted from CubeLand you are during your solve (by music, t.v. or whatever), difficulty of the scrambles, mistakes/luck, etc. Sometimes I average mid-18, and then my next average is 21, but those differences aren't really because of what I'm listening to.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 19, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> I listen to every single type of genre of music. Never to I not listen to music when I cube. I dunno how it affects my times, but music is great.
> 
> I BEG TO DIFFER! EXHIBIT A:
> 
> ...



At worlds 2009 people were wearing headphones during their solves, as long as they were not plugged into anything. Perhaps this is what was happening in this picture? I am sure Chris Krueger is very well versed in the WCA regulations, and would be aware of the no music clause.

Chris


----------



## [email protected]! (Dec 19, 2009)

just wondering, why arent you allowed to listen to music anyway?


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Dec 19, 2009)

^^^ Maybe someone could record themselves saying algorithms or any other "cheat-sheet" kinds of info to listen to during their solves?


----------



## [email protected]! (Dec 19, 2009)

yeah, but if you have to do that, you probably wouldnt be a threat to any records.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Dec 19, 2009)

That's true. But threat or no threat, cheating in any way is not allowed. I don't really know why music isn't allowed by regulation, but I'm guessing organizers don't need the hassle of regulating what is being listened to by each cuber. Kinda like why in school you can't listen to music while taking exams and stuff.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 20, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > I listen to every single type of genre of music. Never to I not listen to music when I cube. I dunno how it affects my times, but music is great.
> ...



Yeah they probably checked if it was turned off or whatever  Just showing it because it looks like he was listening to music


----------



## powershotman (Dec 20, 2009)

peace ,silence background = better time for me ,
as i will concentrate to solve cubes


----------

